

Neuroscientists decode brain activity related to navigation and spatial memory - dxjones
http://measuringthemind.wordpress.com/2009/04/29/neuroscientists-decode-brain-activity-important-for-navigation-and-spatial-memory/

======
dxjones
Neuroscientists using high resolution fMRI brain imaging have successfully
decoded signals used for spatial memory and navigation. While subjects were in
a virtual environment, activity in their medial temporal lobe was decoded to
accurately identify _which_ room, and activity from their hippocampus was
decoded to identify _where_ in that room.

